# 3D season is around the corner!!!!!



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

same as my hunting

08 Mathews Drenalin
Trophy Ridge Whisker Biscuit
Toxonics Top Dog
Limbsaver S Coil 
Carbon Express CX200
Bohning Blazers
Scott Little Goose


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

master hunter said:


> Well seeing that 3D is about to start. lets see all of ur guys set ups for this year.


i ment to say lets see some pix. sorry


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

heres mine. these ar really bad pictures had to take them fast was late for league.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

I've never shot 3D, but it does seem pretty fun. Have to try it sometime. How does it exactly work? how is it scored?


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

gobblercrazy said:


> I've never shot 3D, but it does seem pretty fun. Have to try it sometime. How does it exactly work? how is it scored?


littlest circle is 10,11 or 12 depending on the rules (x). medium circle is 10. large cirle is 8 and body is 5.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

master hunter said:


> littlest circle is 10,11 or 12 depending on the rules (x). medium circle is 10. large cirle is 8 and body is 5.


I see...so how many targets do you shoot at? I'm assuming you shoot 3 arrows at each?


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

gobblercrazy said:


> I see...so how many targets do you shoot at? I'm assuming you shoot 3 arrows at each?


normally u shoot only one arrow at each target (the only one i no that u shoot 2 at is at the big shoot in redding california). you shout 30 or 40 targets at one shoot depending on how the people in charge do it.


----------



## ByrdJr. (Dec 27, 2006)

my setup is the same. i take it like hunting no for the score unless it a big shoot then i take it serious


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

master hunter said:


> normally u shoot only one arrow at each target (the only one i no that u shoot 2 at is at the big shoot in redding california). you shout 30 or 40 targets at one shoot depending on how the people in charge do it.


Cool...sounds like fun:thumbs_up


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

gobblercrazy said:


> Cool...sounds like fun:thumbs_up


it is. i love it


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

i dont really know when this was posted but heres me set up to win ibo outdoor world 2 times in a row.
:wink:

Darton pro 3000 
gold-tip 500
carter evolution
axcel AX 3000
A.E.P. 30 INCH stabalizer
5 inch A.E.P. V-BARS
vane tech 1.8 fita's

class:ymr 13-14


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

*Workin on it*

Right know I'm using my hunting set-up, an Equalizer, but I'm ordering in a Captain for the larger shoots coming up, like the Triple Crown.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

well I don't have any pics but I can describe my set up

07 diamond Justice
copper john dead nuts 2 micro sight
whisper flight fall away rest
Easton axis fmj (usually I use fobs but for 3d I use blazers so the fobs don't get beat up)
scott sabertooth release
bohing blue hip quiver 
sims s coil stabilizer.

I am shooting in young adult bhf.


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

It's a blast!


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

This is what I'm ordering in:

Bowtech Capain 50# Testarossa
Posten 30" main bar with two 10" v-bars and a bunch of other stuff from him
Sure-loc Challenger 400 with 9" extension
Sure-loc Black Eagle .5 diopter with up pin
Limbdriver
Red and black wrist sling from wvridgerunner here on AT
Goldtip Ultralights
Carter Evo

I probably forgot some stuff...


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Bowtech Captian Green flame 
CBE micro lite Extreme .19 4x 
octane 30" octane 7" side bar
Trophy Taker ss 2 hole 
Goldtip x cutter
Scott Longhorn ss


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

gettin my first "real" target bow next week.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

master hunter said:


> Well seeing that 3D is about to start. lets see all of ur guys set ups for this year.


just got it


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

My setup is SOON TO BE A 09 Hoyt Alphamax 32Black Riser camo limbs with Trophy Taker drop away Rest Jim posten Stabilizer and HHA Sights By The Way this is also gonna be my hunting setup


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

Here is my 3D rig.....other than I may use my 30" stabilizer. Not sure if I will or not. It all depends on whether I decide to shoot Open Class or not...


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

This is actually my target/open class bow but my 3d bow wont be ready in time to shoot hunters class.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

what all states have 3-D shoots?


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

my new set up: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=849192

its the orange alpine bow


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Hoyt_man said:


> This is actually my target/open class bow but my 3d bow wont be ready in time to shoot hunters class.


Good looking Protec


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

*3D bows*

my fire storm candy red 82nd,101st fire storm gray and my hunting bow Ross Carnivore.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

*Hoyt Vantage X8*

View attachment 533979


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

ttt


----------



## gen 27 3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Mission x-3 with a doinker stabelizer, hha sight, trophy taker lizard tounge rest, carbon express cxl arrows, and a carter evolution plus release


----------

